# Comtrend Modem CT-5361T/Fair Point Wireless Router



## BJA7 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the a Comtrend Modem CT-5361T/Fair Point Wireless Router. The local network seems to be named FairPoint6d72, but asks for a password on my cell phone. Would I just call Fair Point for that?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is the wireless signal password protected ? - often the wireless password is written on a label on the bottom of the router 

did you connect a PC to the wireless at all ?

lets see an xirrus screen shot from a PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS the use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

